

Is cryopreservation still relevant if we can build digital brain models? - jordhy


======
jvenable
It depends of if you consider a copy of your mind to be "you" in any real
sense. If there was an exact copy of me right now, I would not consider that
copy "me" \- rather it would be a duplicate person, but not me. There could be
10,000 identical duplicates of my brain out there and not one of them would be
me. That being said I doubt that freezing has any chance at all of actually
being able to revive someone to their previous mental state...

~~~
chris_dcosta
Technically you are not the same person as the 5 year old you. Every cell has
been replaced.

It would only be a facsimile of you at a specific moment in time... which
would make each facsimile on parallel paths... scary

------
ryanisinallofus
Yes, for the Catholics who believe storage kills your soul.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_Carbon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_Carbon)

------
lifeisstillgood
Oh come on, chances of either of those ideas working within the next 1,000
years are effectively zero.

We get 80 years if we are lucky, and we waste so many of them, that wondering
if we could get a magic save point is foolish.

Take those valuable brain cycles and work on fixing code used by cancer
research charities

~~~
namlem
Slicing up a brain and scanning it with a microscope is something we can do
fairly well now. Given that the EU just put a billion euros towards a brain
modeling project, I'd say the odds aren't so bad. I'd bet on it happening by
the end of the century.

------
X4
No. Here's a billionaire's ambitious and "plausible" plan on transfering his
brain into a model and using a holographic body rather than a physical one.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01hbkh4hXEk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01hbkh4hXEk)

